# [OT] Because Microsoft is for Capitalists running DOS

## zUgLiO

http://www.repubblica.it/2004/f/sezioni/politica/preselezioni/hackfi/hackfi.html

Un solo commento: Teste di c****

----------

## federico

Potresti spiegare il tuo commento? Io non sono daccordo...

----------

## randomaze

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Un solo commento: Teste di c****

 

Mah, su Punto Informatico qualcuno avanza l'ipotesi che non sia un defacement ma un modo per avere un pò di pubblicità....

----------

## zUgLiO

Bucare il sito di Forza Italia ok, ma non vedo proprio perchè mettere un immagine con un pinguino rosso con tanto di  falce e martello, questi non aspettano altro che accadano cose del genere.

CONTROPRODUCENTE

----------

## federico

Defacement o meno è ridicolo quanto hanno affermato sul sito della repubblica : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> A oltre 14 ore di distanza, il sito non era ancora stato ripristinato. "Abbiamo scelto di lasciarlo online così a lungo perché la cosa non passasse inosservata", ha spiegato a Repubblica.it il responsabile Internet di Forza Italia, Antonio Palmieri. "Si tratta di un atto di violenza che dispiace molto, specie a chi, come noi, crede che Internet sia uno strumento di libertà".
> 
> http://www.repubblica.it/2004/f/sezioni/politica/preselezioni/hackfi/hackfi.html
> ...

 

Secondo me se lo sono cercati e meritati fino in fondo. Chi semina vento raccoglie tempesta!

----------

## zUgLiO

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mah, su Punto Informatico qualcuno avanza l'ipotesi che non sia un defacement ma un modo per avere un pò di pubblicità....

 

Ultimamente ne hanno anche bisogno

----------

## randomaze

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Ultimamente ne hanno anche bisogno

 

devo dire che frasi quali "Abbiamo scelto di lasciarlo online così a lungo perché la cosa non passasse inosservata" per conto mio da adito a solo due interpretazioni:

1. Non sappiamo che fare, abbiamo chiamato il tecnico e lui non é ancora arrivato

2. Siccome é una manovra pubblicitaria vorremmo essere sicuri che la gente la veda

----------

## shanghai

Anche secondo me è stato fatto apposta. Avranno pagato qualcuno. In tutto questo per qualche ragione ancora ignota (Berlusconi sta per acquistare la maggioranza azionaria di Microsoft Italia? ) c'è una pubblicità cattivissima a Linux, nonostante le parole del tipo lì.

Ridicoli, sia nel nascondersi dietro al "pirata", che come al solito usa il famosissimo software fatto da pirati per pirati Linux, che nel farsi pubblicità. Ma quale?

----------

## randomaze

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> c'è una pubblicità cattivissima a Linux, nonostante le parole del tipo lì.
> 
> 

 

Beh a parziale scusante del tipo va detto che:

```
http://www.forza-italia.it was running Apache on Linux
```

(fonte netcraft)

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *federico wrote:*   

> Defacement o meno è ridicolo quanto hanno affermato sul sito della repubblica : 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> A oltre 14 ore di distanza, il sito non era ancora stato ripristinato. "Abbiamo scelto di lasciarlo online così a lungo perché la cosa non passasse inosservata", ha spiegato a Repubblica.it il responsabile Internet di Forza Italia, Antonio Palmieri. "Si tratta di un atto di violenza che dispiace molto, specie a chi, come noi, crede che Internet sia uno strumento di libertà".
> ...

 

Per chiarezza quelle parole sono prese da questo comunicato che è presente sul sito del berluscacao.

Concordo comunque che chiunque abbia operato il deface, abbia operato in maniera assolutamente controproducente nei cfr dell'OpenSource e di Linux   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> devo dire che frasi quali "Abbiamo scelto di lasciarlo online così a lungo perché la cosa non passasse inosservata" per conto mio da adito a solo due interpretazioni:
> 
> 1. Non sappiamo che fare, abbiamo chiamato il tecnico e lui non é ancora arrivato
> 
> 2. Siccome é una manovra pubblicitaria vorremmo essere sicuri che la gente la veda

 

Io opterei per la seconda...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Il nanetto sappiamo tutti che considera "Komunista rosso kattivo kattivo" chiunque la pensi in maniera differente da sè. 

Ciò non ha fatto altro che avvicinare i tre vertici del triangolo

comunista

terrorista

hacker

----------

## zUgLiO

DS

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.dsonline.it was running Microsoft-IIS on Windows 2000  when last queried at 6-Jun-2004 12:38:28 GMT
> 
> 

 

PRC

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.rifondazione.it was running Microsoft-IIS on NT4/Windows 98  when last queried at 5-Jun-2004 07:50:24 GMT
> 
> 

 

Verdi

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.verdi.it was running Apache on Linux  when last queried at 7-Jun-2004 08:24:03 GMT
> 
> 

 

Margherita

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.margheritaonline.it/ was running Apache on Linux  when last queried at 7-Jun-2004 13:41:29 GMT 
> 
> 

 

PDCI

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.comunisti-italiani.it/ was running Microsoft-IIS on NT4/Windows 98  when last queried at 7-Jun-2004 13:42:47 GMT
> 
> 

 

SDI

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.socialisti.org was running Apache on Linux  when last queried at 7-Jun-2004 12:42:34 GMT
> 
> 

 

AN

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.alleanzanazionale.it/ was running Microsoft-IIS on Windows Server 2003  when last queried at 7-Jun-2004 13:45:16 GMT
> 
> 

 

Lega Nord

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.leganord.org was running Microsoft-IIS on Windows 2000  when last queried at 7-Jun-2004 12:38:24 GMT
> 
> 

 

UDC

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.udc-italia.it/ was running Apache on Linux  when last queried at 7-Jun-2004 13:47:07 GMT
> 
> 

 

----------

## paman

Se vedete bene su netcraft FI usa sì Linux, ma quale Linux? Fedora!   :Shocked: 

Fedora su un sito con migliaia di accessi e con contenuti "caldi" andrebbe assolutamente evitata, visto che non è pensata per il mercato server.

La cosa che non è stata messa in risalto è che non si tratta di un baco di linux, ma del php, o meglio di uno script fatto in php. Non è un problema del php, ma di un programmatore che ha preso la sicurezza con una certa leggerezza. Questo errore avrebbe potuto farlo (in circostanze diverse) anche in asp.

Inoltre l'unica immagine del defacement che ho visto è quella di un desktop con windowmaker, xmms aperto e l'immagine "comunista" come sfondo. La cosa puzza un po....

----------

## randomaze

 *paman wrote:*   

> Inoltre l'unica immagine del defacement che ho visto è quella di un desktop con windowmaker, xmms aperto e l'immagine "comunista" come sfondo. La cosa puzza un po....

 

Si, il "defacement" era l'immagine, senza crew, firme o altre "cose strane".

EDIT: trovata

----------

## silian87

Quell'immagine l'havevo anche io. Secondo me sono stati capaci di farlo da soli apposta per andare contro linux ed i comunisti....

Molto probabile.

----------

## federico

Bho effettivamente marca male, non ci sono spesso defacer che mettono come deface uno shotdel loro schermo ne' ci sono molti defacer che non si firmano, direi che non esistono a momenti defacer che non si firmano...

----------

## iDarbert

Sinceramente non capisco come si fà ad associare il software libero al comunismo; si parla di libertà, non di uguaglianza.

----------

## shev

[mod]

Piccola nota preventiva: mi raccomando evitate discussioni strettamente politiche, insulti o ironia offensiva su un qualsiasi schieramente politico (destra, centro o sinistra che sia). Se il topic degenera ci toccherà bloccarlo.

Discutete pure liberamente sulla correttezza o meno del gesto, ma evitate per favore di buttarla sulla politica o la discussione da bar. Il senso del topic non è la sterile, infinita e inutile discussione politica.

Avverto in anticipo perchè è il classico topic che spesso degenera nel flame e alcuni dei post che ho letto rischiano di far prendere questa piega al topic.

Grazie

[/mod]

----------

## paman

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> EDIT: trovata

 

Fermo restando che non ho alcuna intenzione di cadere nel flame, seguendo questo link (che cerca le immagini associate a communism) mi sono stupito di come ormai il termine comunismo sia associato a

1)  mp3 (e questo è l'effetto RIAA)

2) linux (e questo effetto deriva sia da Ballmer e simili che da alcuni di noi).

Un tempo non avrei mai detto che la politica sarebbe entrata in collisione con la tecnologia. Guai il giorno in cui accadrà con la religione   :Confused: 

Forse qualcuno ha letto quel testo scritto o da un invasato o da un troll

in cui si diceva che i linari erano parte sette e affini,  mentre microsoft era un ente di beneficienza (forse non conosceva i giochini con il nome di Bill...)

----------

## Benve

Chiunque l'abbia fatto, una cosa è certa. Quì c'è qualcuno che è un gran http://images.google.it/images?hl=it&lr=&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=coglione&btnG=Cerca

Indiziato 1: Un pirata informatico.

	Profilo spicologico: Ragazzo di 20 anni che !fuma droga!, usa linux da

 quando è all'università. E' iscritto a lettere e filosofia e inneggia alla rivoluzione proletaria. E' fortemente attivo, coraggiso, fiducioso, pronto al sacrificio. Ha abbandonato sua madre e 4 fratelli a Bergamo dove muoiono di fame e sperpera i soldi tra localacci squallidi e l'affitto. Quando ha lasciato la madre ha detto: "io non farò l'operaio come il babbo, io cambierò il mondo, ti lascio ora quà a soffrire perchè nessun'altro in futuro soffra come te"

	Perchè lo ha fatto: L'attacco di siti fa parte dell'addestramento per la lotta armata e questo era l'esame per entrare nel gruppo logistico dell'associazione sovversiva a cui è istritto.

	Come lo ha fatto: Si è letto il protocollo TCP/IP e le specifiche dello Xeon4 per ben 18 volte. Ha trovato un bug di una istruzione sse dello Xeon. Poi è arrivato un suo amico e gli ha bucato il sito, lui ha fornito solo l'immagine.

	Perchè è un:http://images.google.it/images?hl=it&lr=&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=coglione&btnG=Cerca

	Perchè secondo lui questo è un modo di far politica o un'azione di protesta. Gli atti di vandalismo e la politica poco ci hanno a che fare. La stupidità si è un ponte di collegamento tra le due ma questa non è una scusa. Poi con quell'immagine che voleva fare. Si sente grande perchè usa Linux. Pensa che tutti la pensino come lui?

a presto i profili degli altri indiziati

----------

## X-Drum

bah! ragazzi non dimentichiamo una cosa:

a parte poche/rare eccezioni tutti i siti di partiti politici vengono "commissionati"

di conseguenza chi sviluppa il sito, nella maggior parte dei casi, compra il dominio lo spazio web ecc....

quindi non è il commissionante a decidere che tecnologia e che mezzi verranno adoperati per il sito, è già troppo se sa cosa/come vuole il sito!

ps.se i verdi avevano su IIS cmq mi incazzavo sarebbe stata un grave contraddizione

----------

## =DvD=

Aborro tutti gli estremismi, comunismo compreso.

Bah... per un po, a causa della ignoranza generale della massa, quando dirò che uso linux la gente capirà che sono comunista.

Aborro!!

=D Ma prendiamola a ridere, il mondo è pieno di cose comiche =D

----------

## iDarbert

Tutto questo mi riporta  a...

----------

## shanghai

Piccola nota a margine.

Il comunismo nasce come filosofia e idea teorica, non come politica. L'attuazione pratica della teoria comunista poi anch'essa viene detta comunismo, ma le sue origini hanno a che vedere con una teoria -a ben guardare anche molto attuale- che con l'estremismo poco ha a che fare...

----------

## iDarbert

Sarò il solito paranoico ma mi sento leggermente incompreso, quindi ci tengo a precisare che non sono comunista, non sono fascista, non sono di destra, di sinistra o di centro (se esiste), non sono assolutamente niente.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> Piccola nota a margine.
> 
> Il comunismo nasce come filosofia e idea teorica, non come politica. L'attuazione pratica della teoria comunista poi anch'essa viene detta comunismo, ma le sue origini hanno a che vedere con una teoria -a ben guardare anche molto attuale- che con l'estremismo poco ha a che fare...

 

=D Il mondo è comico =D  :Wink: 

----------

## Benve

Indiziato 2: Il webmaster del sito di forza italia

 Profilo spicologico: Ragazzone di 30 anni che !fuma!, usa windows da 

 quando ha ottenuto la ECDL. E' iscritto ai guardiani volontari di quartiere e ascolta brutalmetal quando va al lavoro in bicicletta. E' fortemente attivo, coraggiso, fiducioso, pronto al sacrificio. Ha abbandonato sua madre e 14 fratelli a Campobasso dove muoiono di fame e sperpera soldi con azioni della Parmalat o Bond Argentini. Quando ha lasciato la madre ha detto: "io non farò il pescatore come il babbo, io avrò un conto in banca, ti lascio ora quà a soffrire perchè non voglio anchio finire come un morto di fame"

 Perchè lo ha fatto: Lo ha ordinato un superiore del partito. Per "Far vedere che quei fot..ti comunisti ci odiano". A lui sembrava una idea un pochino del cavolo e una cosa un poco scontata ma non è li per pensare.

 Come lo ha fatto: Ha cliccato su c:\cartella sito e ha rinominato comunisti.jpg in index.html. Dopo che IIS è scrasciato perchè cercava di parsare un file jpg come se fosse in html, ha chiamato un suo amico che gli ha messo il sito su Apache (si è stato IIS a chiamare l'amico)

Perchè è un:http://images.google.it/images?hl=it&lr=&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=coglione&btnG=Cerca 

 Perchè se è vero che lo hanno fatto quelli di forza italia è una cosa grave. Gli attacchi informatici si denunciano in Procura e quelli spero che faranno una piccola indagine. Se sono stati loro li prendono subito e ci fanno una figura orribile. Spero il sospettato 2 abbia avuto la testa di pensare al rapporto guadagni/perdite di una cosa del genere.

e gli indiziati non sono finiti

----------

## Thrain

Be', a dir la verità il comunismo è una filosofia che centra eccome con la 

politica, visto che parla a chiare lettere di una rivoluzione. Comunque, come 

ha detto Shev, non siam qui per questo. Inoltre ci tengo a dire che il 

comunismo va aborrito tanto quanto (o in modo superiore a) qualsiasi altra 

forma di filosofia/politica/pensiero che toglie la libertà all'uomo, e che va 

contro l'uomo.

Potrei elencare almeno una decina di buoni motivi per sostenere che il 

comunismo è una forma di pensiero assolutamente inumana, non parlo 

perchè ci tengo a non andare troppo OT.

Per il fatto del sito... temo che purtroppo potrebbe essere un colpo inferto da 

qualche estremista della nostra parte... di individui così ce ne son pochi, ma si

fan sentire più di tutti noi messi assieme  :Rolling Eyes:  ! E non si accorgono che fanno

moooolto più male che bene.[/i]

----------

## =DvD=

Non importa che tu sia *ista oppure *ista.

La mattina ti alzi, mangi, cachi, e ami come me.

E fino a che non mi impedisci di mangiare, cacare e amare, beviamoci una birra sù e non pensiamoci piu!!!

Dai ragazzi, non andiamo in flames...

//edit aggiunto un "sù" lol

----------

## silian87

Sei tu il primo che va in flame! (guardare avatar) hehehe   :Laughing:  . Dai scherzo!   :Laughing: 

Benve. mai pensato di lavorare insieme a la signora in giallo?

----------

## zUgLiO

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Sei tu il primo che va in flame! (guardare avatar) 

 

hahahahahah   :Laughing: 

Comunque la mia intenzione non era quella di generare un flame del genere..ma semplicemente dare dell'imbecille a chi ha fatto questa cosa ( chiunque sia stato a questo punto)

----------

## MyZelF

http://michele.sciabarra.com/page/PresaDiDistanzaDaiDefacer

----------

## =DvD=

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> http://michele.sciabarra.com/page/PresaDiDistanzaDaiDefacer

 

Fatto.Last edited by =DvD= on Mon Jun 07, 2004 8:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zUgLiO

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> http://michele.sciabarra.com/page/PresaDiDistanzaDaiDefacer

 

Questo è il mio commento lasciato sul sito:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Giulio Salani: Sono daccordo nel criticare chi ha fatto questo gesto idiota e trovo anche sbagliata l'equazione Linux = Comunismo,ma NON SONO DACCORDO nel mandare una "presa di distanza" a Forza Italia,un partito che getta e ha gettato fango sui propri avversari politici senza mai scusarsi o "prenderne le distanze",nemmeno quando le accuse si sono rivelate totalmente infondate ( vedi Telekom Serbia).
> 
> 

 

----------

## shanghai

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> Be', a dir la verità il comunismo è una filosofia che centra eccome con la 
> 
> politica, visto che parla a chiare lettere di una rivoluzione. Il 
> 
> comunismo va aborrito tanto quanto (o in modo superiore a) qualsiasi altra 
> ...

 

Sono assolutamente daccordo. Bisogna considerare però, che nel periodo storico in cui il comunismo è nato erano le aziende a togliere la libertà all'uomo, come accadeva ad esempio nella Londra miserabile raccontata da Dickens, in cui Marx visse. Il comunismo nasceva come soluzione a un problema grave, che creava reale disagio, povertà e malessere alla gente. Applicarlo oggi sarebbe impensabile: quelle condizioni sono decadute.

Col mio post volevo sottolineare che la teoria comunista in sé non è un estremismo: lo è diventata nel momento in cui, mutata la forma del problema a cui è legata, c'è ancora chi vorrebbe "passare alla pratica". Oggi, come tu dici, sarebbe un'assurda costrizione. Ma la colpa non è del comunismo in sé, quanto di quei cretini che ci si appoggiano ancora come se niente fosse cambiato. Le idee, buone o cattive che siano, vanno applicate al contesto attuale e per quanto l'analisi dei modelli economici contenuta nel capitale sia in parte ancora valida, sicuramente una cosa come il regime comunista è completamente improponibile, non si discute. Lo scenario su cui si gioca la partita per l'uguaglianza sociale oggi dovrebbe essere l'economia piuttosto che la politica, ma questo è un discorso molto lungo e il forum forse non è il posto migliore per farlo...

----------

## silian87

Dai, ma guarda benve che razza di invesigatore che crea profili di uomini, solo la signora in giallo (flatcher?) e' degna di un aiutante cosi'!

----------

## blacksword

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> Piccola nota a margine.
> 
> Il comunismo nasce come filosofia e idea teorica, non come politica. L'attuazione pratica della teoria comunista poi anch'essa viene detta comunismo, ma le sue origini hanno a che vedere con una teoria -a ben guardare anche molto attuale- che con l'estremismo poco ha a che fare...

 

Sarà ma la teoria e la pratica sono due cose differenti, magari sarò ignorante ma ho sempre visto la sinistra tendere all'estremismo. In ogni caso la gente può pensare quello che vuole, io uso linux e nn vedo che cavolo centri questo con la politica, bah! Io vivo secondo la mia filosofia: La politica è una parola senza senso che nn si vede e che nn funziona a priori quindi nn la cago, la mia gentoobox invede la vedo e funziona sempre, lei ha la mia attenzione!

----------

## zUgLiO

 *blacksword wrote:*   

> La politica è una parola senza senso che nn si vede e che nn funziona a priori quindi nn la cago

 

ma che siamo in un film di Alberto Sordi?  :Shocked: 

La politica funziona, casomai non funzionano certe politiche..

Linux e l'opensource c'entrano eccome con la politica, ovviamente non sono né di destra né di sinistra, ma se ci si augura un loro sviluppo allora devono per forza fare i conti con la politica, vedi brevetti software ad esempio.

----------

## Cazzantonio

La politica non è una bestemia.... significa semplicemente che partecipi e ti interessi della vita nella tua società

Affermare di essere estranei alla politica significa affermare di essere estranei alla società e al mondo che ci circonda!

Mi sembra che dal tono generale di questo topic (per non citare frasi specifiche che potrebbero   scatenare dei flames) si evinca una certa paura e insicurezza nell'affrontare temi politici e una eccessiva premura di specificare l'antipoliticità (la mancanza di opinioni, diversa a mio giudizio dall'apoliticità, ovvero l'astenersi da esprimere un giudizio) della propria posizione

Smettiamola di far passare le persone interessate all'informatica come gente avulsa dal mondo che si rinchiude in eremi solitari di serate passate davanti ad uno schermo

E' uno stereotipo che non sopporto e che non rende affatto onore ad una categoria dove di fatto sono comprese anche persone con una socialità (intesa come interesse per la società stessa, quindi politica, non come birrino con gli amici) partecipe e coinvolta

Resta salvo il principio che di fatto uno può pensare quello che vuole e dirlo se lo aggrada

P.S.

Chiunque scelga linux per motivi "etici" prima che funzionali compie di fatto un'azione "politica" in quanto sta effettuando una scelta con un determinato impatto sociale

P.P.S

Tutto questo non ha a che vedere con schieramenti del tipo destra-sinistra, ammesso che abbia ancora un senso parlare di schieramenti in una società dove la sinistra si comporta come un centro, il centro come destra e la destra come babbo natale alle haway

----------

## zUgLiO

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  la sinistra si comporta come un centro
> 
> 

 

Quale sinistra? i riformisti? i cattolici? i comunisti? gli estremisti di rifondazione? quelli del correntone? i verdi? i sensa se e senza ma? e con i se e forse i ma? i ma e i se? quelli sotto l'elgida dell'onu? i triciclisti? i girotondini?

Cazzo ci sono più frange nella sinistra che distribuzioni Linux!

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la destra come babbo natale alle haway
> 
> 

 

muhahhahah   :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Mi sembra che dal tono generale di questo topic (per non citare frasi specifiche che potrebbero   scatenare dei flames) si evinca una certa paura e insicurezza nell'affrontare temi politici e una eccessiva premura di specificare l'antipoliticità (la mancanza di opinioni, diversa a mio giudizio dall'apoliticità, ovvero l'astenersi da esprimere un giudizio) della propria posizione
> 
> 

 

Più che altro io son convinto che é bene tenere le discussioni politiche fuori da un forum di gentoo.

Questo non perché sia male parlare di politica (personalmente son convinto del contrario) ma perché parlare di politica degenera spesso nel flame che di costruttivo ha ben poco, l'apoliticità e le specifiche "non sono di destra, di sinistra, di centro...." mi sembra che servano proprio al voler evitare di essere tacciati un minuto dopo come "Fascisti"/"Comunisti"/"Democristiani" perdendo di vista la costruttività della cosa.

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Più che altro io son convinto che é bene tenere le discussioni politiche fuori da un forum di gentoo.

 

si' e no. Dipende sempre da cosa s'intende per:

- forum

- politica

- gentoo  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> l'apoliticità e le specifiche "non sono di destra, di sinistra, di centro...." mi sembra che servano proprio al voler evitare di essere tacciati un minuto dopo come "Fascisti"/"Comunisti"/"Democristiani" perdendo di vista la costruttività della cosa.

 

anche qui, dipende. Come diceva cazzantonio, un conto é credere che una certa cosa abbia valoro indipendentemente dal proprio orientamento politico, e ci puo' anche stare.

Ma tutt'altro é dichiarare che la politica fa schifo, e chissenefrega etc... etc... dacche', checche' se ne dica, quest'ultima é una dichiarazione politica, precisamente riferita al movimento politico che va sotto il nome di qualunquismo (il movimento dell'uomo qualunque, appunto, che non s'interessa di politica: vuole i fatti).

Beh, a questa stregua, sinceramente, io sono di sinistra. Estremissima, pergiunta, e, sinceramente, punto all'anarchismo.

Come filosofia, movimento politico, e pure modello sociale.

Non avrei scelto GNU/Linux, altrimenti.

Ora che abbiamo fatto le presentazioni, posso pure ritirarmi in buona pace   :Very Happy: 

Salud,

Coda

----------

## shanghai

 *Cazzantonio e Coda wrote:*   

> Tutto

 

Vi quoto in pieno  :Smile: 

Ci aggiungo una riflessione. I politici decidono chi ha quali diritti: ma il sottotesto delle decisioni che prendono è economico, sempre.

Esempio: se il politico -che dovrebbe rappresentare la maggioranza, noi- decide che gli ospedali sono un servizio pubblico, chi paga più tasse in pratica paga l'ospedale a chi paga meno tasse di lui.

Pertanto, pur non essendo una scelta che ha direttamente un colore politico, usare un software costruito dal lavoro volontario -secondo una filosofia cooperativa- piuttosto che da un'azienda -che si tiene i sorgenti e il proprio sapere tutto per se- è una scelta politica.

E' una scelta che favorisce il lavoro la crescita e il benessere di tutta la società, piuttosto che quello di un singolo individuo (modello aberrante, ci aggiungo io, creato ad hoc dalla pubblicità con le modelle superbellissime, le famigliole sempre felici che mangiano la stessa merendina, e dai film americani in cui l'eroe fa _sempre_tutto_da_solo_ ).

---EDIT: typoes---

----------

## federico

Quello che dice codadilupo e' molto vero, ci sono molte ragioni che ti possono spingere a usare linux, la curiosità, la voglia di sperimentare, MA ANCHE (questo chiaramente non vale per tutti) una propria ideologia politica o un proprio stile di vita.

E' molto + portato a utilizzare linux per questioni, se vogliamo metterla cosi', di principio, colui che non crede nelle grandi potenze che il super capoccia che col suo windows terminal server super automatico tiene sotto controllo tutte le stazioni del mc donald d'italia... [adesso sparando sto esempio qui spero che il mac usi windows   :Cool:   ]

----------

## Thrain

Tutto ciò sfocia nel ridicolo, imho. Capisco che uno possa usare Linux per un 

motivo "etico", come lo chiama lui, ma non capisco come questa scelta sia 

decente. Cioè... Linux serve a qualcosa. Nel momento in cui non 

servisse più, non esiterei a dire che Linux non serve solo perchè ha un 

pensiero "eticamente corretto": fare questo sarebbe ideologia. Se serve, 

serve. Se non serve, non serve. E' un sistema operativo, non un dio.

Spero di non aver offeso nessuno, non era nelle mie intenzioni. Solo volevo 

sottolineare che alcune cose son ridicole.

--> Secondo me converrebbe tornare In Topic, che ne dite  :Wink:  <--

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Ma tutt'altro é dichiarare che la politica fa schifo, e chissenefrega etc... etc... dacche', checche' se ne dica, quest'ultima é una dichiarazione politica, precisamente riferita al movimento politico che va sotto il nome di qualunquismo (il movimento dell'uomo qualunque, appunto, che non s'interessa di politica: vuole i fatti).
> 
> 

 

Su questo siamo daccordo. Tutto e politica anche il non volerla fare.

Tuttavia questo thread parlava di un defacement e della "chiamata in causa" degli utenti Linux. Punto.

IMHO a prescindere dall'essere o meno contenti che il sito di FI sia stato "violato", e a prescindere dal sentirsi onorati o insultati dall'equazione linux=comunismo io resto convinto che il fatto che alcune idee alla base della Free Software Foundation siano condivise dalla Sinistra non equivale automaticamente a dire che IBM e Novell siano i nuovi Soviet.

E questo continuerò a dirlo e a pensarlo. Poi ognuno sceglie il sistema che preferisce in base alle motivazioni che più lo aggradano.

Detto questo non ho nessun problema a palesare le mie scelte politiche in un thread destinato a quello (oppure modifichiamo il topic attuale...)

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Tuttavia questo thread parlava di un defacement e della "chiamata in causa" degli utenti Linux. Punto.

 

certo che il topic é stato aperto su questo argomento, ma certo anche da quest'argomento si é passati, piu' volte, ad altro. Ivi compreso il senso di politica, comunismo, sinistra (vai a capire perché non puo' essere che) estremista, filosofia e cippirimerli vari. E non sto dicendo che si sia passati a flame. Solo che, fatalmente, difficilmente una discussione puo' restare nell'ambito ristretto in cui nasce. Da qualche parte deve pur prendere aria, altrimenti ammuffisce.

 *Quote:*   

> resto convinto che il fatto che alcune idee alla base della Free Software Foundation siano condivise dalla Sinistra non equivale automaticamente a dire che IBM e Novell siano i nuovi Soviet.

 

e' che proprio non mi riesce di capire dove sia stato detto...   :Rolling Eyes:  anzi... non sono nemmeno troppo convinto che siano poi cosi' condivise dalla Sinistra.

 *Quote:*   

> Detto questo non ho nessun problema a palesare le mie scelte politiche in un thread destinato a quello (oppure modifichiamo il topic attuale..

 

Non é necessario, figurati: io non ho certo palesato le mie, piu' di quanto non abbia fatto fin'ora, in questo posto. Cosi' come, mi pare, anche tu.

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   resto convinto che il fatto che alcune idee alla base della Free Software Foundation siano condivise dalla Sinistra non equivale automaticamente a dire che IBM e Novell siano i nuovi Soviet. 
> 
> e' che proprio non mi riesce di capire dove sia stato detto...   anzi... 
> 
> 

 

E' una deduzione abbastanza semplice per chi legge "io sono di estrema sinistra e per questo uso GNU/Linux" e non ha le idee chiarissime in merito al software libero.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non sono nemmeno troppo convinto che siano poi cosi' condivise dalla Sinistra.

 

Ma cosa te lo fa pensare...

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Detto questo non ho nessun problema a palesare le mie scelte politiche in un thread destinato a quello (oppure modifichiamo il topic attuale.. 
> 
> Non é necessario, figurati: io non ho certo palesato le mie, piu' di quanto non abbia fatto fin'ora, in questo posto. Cosi' come, mi pare, anche tu.
> 
> 

 

Uh se mi dici così mi metti paura... per cercare di mantenere i miei post equilibrati ho paura di aver derivato sul lato sbagliato!

----------

## shanghai

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ma cosa te lo fa pensare...

 

Ma allora avevo ragione!   :Laughing: 

 *Shanghai wrote:*   

>  (Berlusconi sta per acquistare la maggioranza azionaria di Microsoft Italia? )  

 

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   e' che proprio non mi riesce di capire dove sia stato detto...   anzi... 
> 
>  
> 
> E' una deduzione abbastanza semplice per chi legge "io sono di estrema sinistra e per questo uso GNU/Linux" e non ha le idee chiarissime in merito al software libero.

 

no, dai, il fatto che abbia detto:   *Quote:*   

> punto all'anarchismo. 
> 
> Come filosofia, movimento politico, e pure modello sociale. 
> 
> Non avrei scelto GNU/Linux, altrimenti. 

 

non puo' portare a pensare che IBM e HP siano i nuovi soviet, eddai !

Eppoi é ben diverso dire "sono e quindi uso", piu' tosto che "sono perché uso" .. nelle mie parole non c'era biunivocità dei termini: non é che chi usa il pinguino, o apprezza piu' la gpl che non il kernel, deve tirare la conclusione di essere un libertario. Semmai chi si dichiara libertario non puo' non riconscere che c'e' dell'attrito nel dichiararsi tale, e poi sottostare alle regole monopolistiche di poche software house. Insomma, non chiedo tanto, ma che chi dice libertario non intenda liberista, questo si'  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   
> 
> non sono nemmeno troppo convinto che siano poi cosi' condivise dalla Sinistra. 
> 
> Ma cosa te lo fa pensare...

 

ahah! Figurati che non l'avevo manco letta... eccezzionali, veramente. Al peggio non c'e davvero fine, in questo paese. (  :Question:   .... ho messo il punto di domanda, perché non sapevo se ridere o piangere..)

 *Quote:*   

> Uh se mi dici così mi metti paura... per cercare di mantenere i miei post equilibrati ho paura di aver derivato sul lato sbagliato!

 

Eh, esagerato ! Mai messo paura a nessuno, io... son troppo mingherlino  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> no, dai, il fatto che abbia detto:   *Quote:*   punto all'anarchismo. 
> 
> Come filosofia, movimento politico, e pure modello sociale. 
> 
> Non avrei scelto GNU/Linux, altrimenti.  
> ...

 

Coda,

il popolo non si sofferma a ragionare, soratutto se deve rileggere tre volte il post per capire il significato (come ho appena fatto per seguire il tuo ragionamento). Uno sente le roboanti dichiarazioni di Ballmer, legge tre commenti su Punto Informatico, vede che un buffone ha bucato il sito di FI... a quel punto se il cuggino gli racconta che leggendo il codice di Linux al contrario si ascoltano gli atti del XII congresso del PCUS lui se la beve senza problemi, figuriamoci se legge "sono anarchico e per questo uso GNU/Linux"!!!!

...e la prossima volta che mi fai un post che devo rileggere tre volte ti rispondo usando BrainFuck

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> ...e la prossima volta che mi fai un post che devo rileggere tre volte ti rispondo usando BrainFuck

 

ecco, sei il solito comunista oscurantista democristian-stalinista di sinistra, che fa rima...e non ti dico "puzzone" solo perché, con due maglie dei gechi, c'hai il ricambio  :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> con due maglie dei gechi, c'hai il ricambio 
> 
> 

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## =DvD=

Tanto siamo off topic dal secondo reply:

Vittoria: i tre italiani liberati

Sconfitta: la bomba carta a bologna sotto il palco di fini.

----------

## silian87

Ma che strano..... una liberazione in piena campagna elettorale....... (tra l'altro che non stava neanche andando cosi' bene)...

----------

## zUgLiO

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> ..... una liberazione in piena campagna elettorale....... 

 

ovviamente concordo..ma credo che il topic verrà giustamente chiuso qui..

----------

## zUgLiO

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vittoria: i tre italiani liberati
> 
> Sconfitta: la bomba carta a bologna sotto il palco di fini.

 

Sconfitta:Chiesti 11 anni di reclusione per Dell'Utri nessuno ne parla!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "Non esiste la mafia. Dobbiamo tornare ai discorsi che facevano i primi mafiosi: che cosa è la mafia? Non è che c'è uno che va a bussare in un posto e dice:è qui la mafia? Che c'è, un direttore generale? No, non esiste la mafia. La mafia è un modo d'essere, di pensare...".
> 
> (Marcello Dell'Utri intervistato da Piero Chiambretti, Rai1, 2 ottobre 1997).
> ...

 

----------

## shev

[mod]

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

>  *silian87 wrote:*   ..... una liberazione in piena campagna elettorale.......  
> 
> ovviamente concordo..ma credo che il topic verrà giustamente chiuso qui..

 

Diciamo che se continuate ad andare troppo OT e soprattutto a lanciare accuse o insinuazione prive di alcun fondamento pratico o di dimostrazione certa, toccherà chiuderlo. Non perchè si stia parlando contro la destra piuttosto che la sinistra, lo ripeto, a livello personale non potrebbe fregarmene di meno. Semplicemente si rischia di diventare offensivi nei confronti di qualcuno (anche involontariamente) e creare malumori, antipatie o fratture spiacevoli, il tutto senza alcuna motivazione pratica o inerente gentoo.

Mi sta bene che si parli pure di "politica", nel senso più nobile del termine, come stavano facendo alcuni, però se si passa alle classiche discussioni tipicamente italiane da "bar sport" allora meglio chiudere prima che accada l'irreparabile. Quindi ripeto: cercate di moderarvi da soli, è sempre brutto chiudere topic "di forza"; non andate troppo oltre perchè non c'è che da perderci per tutta la comunità. Grazie.

[/mod]

----------

## silian87

Ok, scusatemi.   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

 *Quote:*   

> Tanto siamo off topic dal secondo reply:

 

Mi basavo su questa affermazione (non do' colpa a nessuno).

----------

## zUgLiO

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Diciamo che se continuate ad andare troppo OT e soprattutto a lanciare accuse o insinuazione prive di alcun fondamento pratico o di dimostrazione certa, toccherà chiuderlo.
> 
> 

 

Era solo una citazione di un uomo d'onore

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi sta bene che si parli pure di "politica", nel senso più nobile del termine, come stavano facendo alcuni, però se si passa alle classiche discussioni tipicamente italiane da "bar sport" allora meglio chiudere prima che accada l'irreparabile.
> 
> 

 

Le mie saranno pure discussioni da bar sport, ma certe cose è bene saperle prima di andare a votare no?

----------

## tomasino

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le mie saranno pure discussioni da bar sport, ma certe cose e bene saperle prima di andare a votare no?

 

E' bene sapere la verita', tu non ne hai portata: leggendo il post sembra quasi certo che il defacement e' stata solo pubblicita': ma chi l'ha detto??? Ma quali prove??? E parliamo dei liberati: trovo VERGOGNOSO accusare il governo di aver aspettato le elezioni per liberarli. Ripeto perche' sono indignato: VERGOGNOSO.

Per il resto quoto pienamente shev, mi pento di aver letto solo ora il thread.

----------

## flocchini

Beh in effetti sembra anche a me un po' ridicolo dire che li hanno liberati ora perche' ci sono le elezioni... Come anche supporre che fossero gia' stati liberati e abbiano divulgato la notizia al momento giusto, il rischio di una fuga di notizie e di una "magra" plateale sarebbe stato troppo alto coi tempi che corrono e i mezzi d'informazione odierni.

Ma poi dai... Giocare con la vita di 3 italiani (e del polacco che tutti si dimenticano sempre poverino  :Smile:   ) per questioni politiche e' una cosa alla quale non voglio credere.

----------

## zUgLiO

 *tomasino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' bene sapere la verita', tu non ne hai portata: leggendo il post sembra quasi certo che il defacement e' stata solo pubblicita': ma chi l'ha detto??? 

 

Io sarei anche responsabile di quello che scrivono altri sul thread che io ho aperto? NON HO MAI DETTO CHE IL SITO SIA STATO AUTOBUCATO per pubblicità,lo hanno scritto altri. 

Anzio io ho dato della testa di c**** agli autori del defacment!!

Leggiti bene i post prima di criticare,grazie!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma quali prove???
> 
> 

 

Io mi riferivo a quello che ho scritto pochi post + in alto e non al defacement,ribadisco RILEGGITI meglio i post.

 *tomasino wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  E parliamo dei liberati: trovo VERGOGNOSO accusare il governo di aver aspettato le elezioni per liberarli. Ripeto perche' sono indignato: VERGOGNOSO.
> 
> 

 

Io trovo vergognoso che nessuno ci abbia ancora spiegato cosa cavolo stavano facendo quei 4 in iraq!! Erano spie? Per chi lavoravano veramente? Perchè li hanno catturati?Perchè uno l'hanno ammazzato?Perchè non "ci" fanno vedere il video?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mi pento di aver letto solo ora il thread.
> 
> 

 

L'hai letto anche male direi..

----------

## X-Drum

sniff sniff sento puzza di flame!

avrei qualcosa da dire ma data la situazione è meglio che non la dica

ricordate solo che di questi tempi c'è poco da stare allegri e che tutto quello che i media dicono va adeguatamente "filtrato" stop

----------

## tomasino

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> sniff sniff sento puzza di flame!
> 
> avrei qualcosa da dire ma data la situazione e meglio che non la dica
> 
> ricordate solo che di questi tempi c'e poco da stare allegri e che tutto quello che i media dicono va adeguatamente "filtrato" stop

 

Il flame lo accende chi offende, non la parte offesa. Mi permetto di prendere le distanze dalla tua affermazione sulla situazione "di questi tempi".

----------

## X-Drum

tomasino senti prendi le distanze da quello che vuoi personalmente non me frega un....ok?

----------

## tomasino

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> tomasino senti prendi le distanze da quello che vuoi personalmente non me frega un....ok?

 

era solo un modo per dire che non sono d'accordo con quel che hai scritto. Se ti ha dato fastidio il tono mi dispiace, se ti scaldi perche' qualcuno la pensa diversamente da te ti rispondo con la tua stessa moneta.

----------

## silian87

Supporto pienamente zuglio in quello che dice. Ditemi perche', allora, hanno aspettato ad annunciare la morte di quattrocchi solo a porta a porta senza prima aver avvisato la famiglia. Solo per avere piu' spettatori........ Se questo non e' vergognoso!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## tomasino

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io sarei anche responsabile di quello che scrivono altri sul thread che io ho aperto? NON HO MAI DETTO CHE IL SITO SIA STATO AUTOBUCATO per pubblicit`a,lo hanno scritto altri. 
> 
> Anzio io ho dato della testa di c**** agli autori del defacment!!
> ...

 

I post li ho letti tutti e bene, ho preso spunto dalla tua "uscita" per criticare anche il resto del thread, come si evince dalla fine del mio post.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Io trovo vergognoso che nessuno ci abbia ancora spiegato cosa cavolo stavano facendo quei 4 in iraq!! Erano spie? Per chi lavoravano veramente? Perche li hanno catturati?Perche uno l'hanno ammazzato?Perche non "ci" fanno vedere il video?
> 
> 

 

Non mi sembrano proprio cose vergognose, mi pare comunque verosimile la versione ufficiale: probabile anche che la verita' non sia stata (ancora) detta per la sicurezza degli ostaggi stessi. Il video da quel che so l'ha Al Jazeera, la quale si rifiuta di consegnarlo all'Italia.

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> sicurezza degli ostaggi

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Io dico solo che secondo me hanno fatto qualcosa solo adesso vista la situazione del governo (vedi come si e' ribaltata la situazione in spagna con un incidente, da un giorno all'altro). Poi puo' darsi che mi sbaglio, ma credo che qualcuno invischiato con gente importante del luogo e con molti soldi abbia fatto la sua parte. Sai, se poi intendi con "Versione ufficiale" quella che ti dicono al TG4 (o per carita', spesso anche al tg1 o 2..), quella, il piu' delle volte, e' la versione "appositamente creata" per noi comuni mortali. 

Purtroppo e' brutto da accettare, ma non sempre ci dicono tutta la verita' su certi fatti, specie se c'e' in palio la reputazione dell'uomo piu' ricco d'italia.

----------

## X-Drum

 *tomasino wrote:*   

> era solo un modo per dire che non sono d'accordo con quel che hai scritto. Se ti ha dato fastidio il tono mi dispiace, se ti scaldi perche' qualcuno la pensa diversamente da te ti rispondo con la tua stessa moneta.

 

io mi scaldo perche' trolleggi: quello che ho scritto "sento aria di flame"

era riferito all'intero topic...non a te

sei tu che ti se sentito chiamato in causa!! 

ho fatto il tuo nome? NO!

e allora???

bah

----------

## flocchini

Siamo passati dal defacement del sito di Forza Italia (atto riprovevole a prescindere dalla propria fede politica e fatto che sicuramente ben poco giova all'immagine di linux e dell'open source) alla liberazione degli ostaggi, episodio sul quale non verra' mai fatta chiarezza e sul quale nessuno in questo forum ha dati oggettivi certi per poter giungere a conclusioni sicure e definitive (a meno che non ci sia uno 007 in incognito)... Temo che come sempre quando si tira in ballo la politica si sia arrivati alla sterile polemica, forse si potrebbe anche dare un taglio qua visto che comunque nessuno fara' marcia indietro dalle proprie posizioni.

----------

## federico

Non trovo che il thread sia stato sterile, in molti messaggi si e' avuta l'occasione per approfondire opinioni che piu' o meno tutti c'eravamo fatti mentre in alcuni abbiamo sforato. In linea di massima siamo stati bravi   :Cool: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Tanto siamo off topic dal secondo reply:
> 
> Vittoria: i tre italiani liberati
> 
> Sconfitta: la bomba carta a bologna sotto il palco di fini.

 

 :Shocked:  ?

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Chiudo il post perche' sta andando troppo OT e in piu' mi pare che stanno anche nascendo degli screzi tra utenti e questo non mi va... io trovo questa comunita' veramente bella e non mi va che a causa della politica inizino a crearsi malumori.

----------

